# Aguado - Lesson 10



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Lesson 10
(from Nuevo metodo para guitarra)

Composer: Dionisio Aguado (1784 – 1849)Performer: Ming Huang

Dionisio Aguado y García (8 April 1784 – 29 December 1849) was a Spanish classical guitarist and composer of the late Classical and early Romantic periods. This piece comes from Nuevo metodo para guitarra (New Guitar Method). It is one of RCM (The Royal Conservatory of Music) Grade 4 Studies.

Time Signature: 2/4
Tempo: 54-63 BPM


----------

